# Gospel encouragements for "Chris B"



## NaphtaliPress (Nov 29, 2020)

As explained in the prayer forum, share your gospel encouragements in brief statements or links to material for this fellow.
From Chris B: "I once thought that I was saved, but it turns out I am not. I have no access to God, nor do I sense that the Holy Spirit is at work in me, and my prayers are not being heard. All I know is that I am headed for hell, and I am leading my children there. Please ask God to open my eyes to my sin, or that He would do that for my children if I am not one of His elect. Thank you."


----------



## NaphtaliPress (Nov 29, 2020)

Isaiah 53:4–5. _Surely he hath borne our griefs, and carried our sorrows; yet we
did esteem him stricken, smitten of God, and afflicted. But he was wounded
for our transgressions, he was bruised for our iniquities: the chastisement of our
peace was upon him, and with his stripes we are healed._

"If we have been convinced and made sensible of sin and of our lost condition by nature; if we have not smothered that conviction, but cherished it; if we have not run to this or that duty for satisfying of divine justice and for making of our peace thereby, but were necessitated to betake ourselves to Jesus Christ made offer of in the gospel for the salvation of sinners; and if we have closed with Him as He was offered—if we have done so, we may thence conclude that He had loved us and given Himself to save us because He has humbled me for sin (may the serious soul say) and given me this faith to believe in Him; and this is His promise which I rest upon that I shall be saved." James Durham on an assurance that Christ died for you in particular. Sermons on Isaiah 53, Sermon 20.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## py3ak (Nov 30, 2020)

C.H. Spurgeon on Psalm 5:7

"God's judgments are all numbered, but his mercies are innumerable; he gives his wrath by weight, but without weight his mercy."

On Psalm 145:16

"In spiritual things, when God has raised a desire, he always gratifies it; hence the longing is prophetic of the blessing."

From "Self-Destroyed, but Saved" on Hosea 13:9 (MTP #2425)

"But though he does not flatter, observe that the Lord does not conclude his address to the sinner by leaving him in despair, for the second part of the text is, “In me is thine help.” We should never so preach the law as to show only the naked sword of divine justice; the sweet invitations and promises of the gospel must come in after the dreadful verdict of judgment. Let the thunders roll, let the lightnings set the heavens on a blaze, but conclude not till some silver drops have fallen, and a shower of mercy has refreshed the thirsty earth. No; God will not have us preach alone the law and its terrors, but the gospel must also be brought into our message: “Thou hast destroyed thyself, O Israel: there is no concealing from thee that grim and terrible fact. But in me is thine help: there is no keeping back from thee that cheering and blessed information.” When these two things work together, breeding self-despair and hope in God, this is the way by which eternal life is wrought in the souls of men.

What sayest thou, sinner? Wilt thou have this help? “Have it?” thou sayest, “have it? Yes, but I am not worthy.” Now, away with that nonsense! Have I not told thee that the Lord comes to bless thee, not because of thy worthiness, but because of his grace? “What am I to do to have it?” Thou hast nothing to do but take it. He freely gives it to thee. “But surely there is something expected of me.” Thou art a fool if thou expectest anything of thyself but sin. All thy expectation of good must be from God. Thou mayest expect great things of God, and then there will be great things wrought in thee; but what thou hast now to do is just to accept the infinite mercy of God, and submit to him as the clay on the wheel yields to the hand of the potter, that he may mould and fashion thee, and make thee to be a vessel of mercy fitted for his use."


----------



## Andrew35 (Nov 30, 2020)

> "These troubles and distresses that you go through in these waters are no sign that God hath forsaken you; but are sent to try you, whether you will call to mind that which heretofore you have received of his goodness, and live upon him in your distresses."
> 
> Then I saw in my dream that CHRISTIAN was as in a muse awhile, to whom also HOPEFUL added this word, "Be of good cheer, Jesus Christ maketh thee whole "; and with that CHRISTIAN brake out with a loud voice, "Oh, I see him again! and he tells me, 'When thou passest through the waters, I will be with thee; and through the rivers, they shall not overflow thee'".
> 
> ...







__





The Pilgrim's Progress - Christian and Hopeful pass the River






www.covenantofgrace.com

Reactions: Like 1


----------

